# iPad version of Trainz



## Shortline (Jan 22, 2012)

Bought the trainz game app for my iPad, and played it a bit on a flight home last week. Has some potential for an in flight time killer, but was wondering if there is more you can get for it? Maps, trains etc? Would love to play a Colorado mountain map with a steam train. Am going to go google and see what I can find, but figured I'd ask here too. Thanks,


----------



## ww (Apr 29, 2012)

Nope, there isn't. Maybe in a next update. in 2013...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

I just bought the 2012 version of the iPad app tonight. It looks great on the iPad 3. The tutorials show steam locomotives, but I haven't gotten that far yet. Some of the reviews suggested stream locomotives, but they were old(er) reviews. I don't know if they were added or not.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 12, 2012)

Trainz as a whole has thousands of add-ons for it. However due to the nature of Apple's application 'rules', N3V cannot unlock content adding for iOS . They also don't really want to as you can easily fill up your iOS device with add-ons for TRS.

peter


----------



## Allypet (Jul 21, 2012)

There was an update in late June that added a section called extra content. This now has downloadable content for the iPad trainz. I down loaded a few things, but did not get a chance to play around with it much, but there looks to be a lot of junk also.


----------



## william (May 26, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I just bought the 2012 version of the iPad app tonight. It looks great on the iPad 3. The tutorials show steam locomotives, but I haven't gotten that far yet. Some of the reviews suggested stream locomotives, but they were old(er) reviews. I don't know if they were added or not.


A steam train was added for the game


----------

